

Dear Vine/Twitter et al, please support oEmbed, and support it properly. - hmans
http://sloblog.io/~hmans/6JjuoQdAC-M/dear-vine-twitter-et-al-please-support-oembed-and-support-it-properly

======
czottmann
Putting OAuth authentication on an oEmbed endpoints strikes me as
counterproductive.

~~~
hmans
I concur.

